

It's time for RIM to abandon BlackBerry 10 - casschin
http://gdgt.com/discuss/it-s-time-for-rim-to-abandon-blackberry-10-and-adopt-either-android-or-windows-phone-iaf/

======
zmonkeyz
Ridiculous. What the market needs is more choices.

